# A headache puzzle. I found 5 people and the cat.



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2021)

I found 6 really easy .


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2021)

6, the cat and a mouse.

oh..7!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

I found 7 within a minute or 2... but I can't find the cat. I'm not tuned into cats, if it had been a dog I would have found it instantly... 

ETA saying that... 5 seconds later I've now found the cat


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2021)

I see the  cat ...  those people are doing too many contortions  ...lol


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

7, cat and mouse. Had to zoom


----------

